# Easton / Campy compatibility



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an Easton EC70 SL wheel and was trying to change the cassette body from Shimano to Campy. Apparently, when I mounted the 11 speed cassette, there was a sound during freewheeling. My wrench discovered that the spoke head was hitting the cassette.

The solution was to place a very thin spacer but it still was rubbing against the cassette. We added another spacer but it was too thick this time and the cassette was rubbing against the frame. Im just wondering if anyone of you had this problem in the past. Im trying to duplicate setup of the Bissell pro Cycling team with a Pinarello, Campy, Easton setup.

your thoughts pls.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

You might try redishing the wheel to see if that would help, I'm not sure that it would but it wouldn't hurt to check.


----------

